# 7X7 Virtual Course



## igvi (Dec 2, 2016)

I pass 7X7 Virtual Course because my rating wasn't enough .For this course you have pay $19,but they charge more.when I ask why my payment not correct I get answer"According to our records, you were only charged once $19 . Every bank is different in how they show pending declined transactions, but only one charge will clear your account." I think this deception


----------

